# Nematodes or other



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Just got my first two eggs, of D. Tinctorius. They'r in film canister, saw a male couple of times sitting there &, _I think so_, gaurding them. The clutch is about 10 days old. Recently i found some white worms in jelly.
Main suspect is that it's nematodes in the jelly. I got the point if the eggs are nor fertilized, they can appear in it and won't harm, but still i'm very concerned.
The worms are about 2-5mm and thin as hair.
What are your suggestions? Just utilize the clutch because it's not fertilized or this worms can be real threat for frogs / eggs?
Numbers 1, 2 are the eggs. On some photoes worms are clearly seen.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They look like harmless Nematodes to me. I'm afraid those eggs don't look like they are going to take for you though. Don't worry, sometimes it takes a few tries before they get it right. Soon enough, you'll find yourself watching tads!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! I know frogs needs some attempts & i'm not in a hury  Just want to minimise parasites or dangers, if any.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

For what it's worth, I've never seen nematodes eat good eggs, so I would not be concerned.


----------

